# Red Devil.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Love that pic!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Love that pic!


Thanks! Very personable fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a cool pic! Would have been a good one to use for the photo caption contest lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That is a cool pic! Would have been a good one to use for the photo caption contest lol


Thanks! Maybe I'll try for the next contest!


----------

